# Was macht ihr neben WoW



## natfaal (26. April 2009)

Mahlzeit.

Ja vielleicht gibt es das Thema schon 100 mal und ja es gibt einen Suchassitenten, ach sch***



Okay was mich so interessiert ist, was macht ihr neben WoW oder Anderen MMORPG's die ihr spielt? - auch wenn sie riesige Zeitfresser sind. 

Was habt ihr für Hobbys etc pp. wenn ihr nicht grad in Azeroth unterwegs seit? 

Ich mach da auch gleich mal den Anfang:

Meine Hobbys sind unteranderem Kampfsport, Snooker, Schreiberei, Musik. Und ich bin ein Film und TV/Serein Junkie. Und Ein Bücherwurm.



so nun ran an die Tastatur.



lg


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

Ich glaub ausser Schreiberei und Kampfsport haben hier alle die selben Hobbys :X
Ist halt ein Spieleforum


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Ich atme überaus gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich atme überaus gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm jo und essen, trinken, schlafen

Chopi, willst du anonym bleiben?


----------



## chopi (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Hobbys/ Interessen:

Mein Sohn, Meine Frau, Lesen(Hohlbein, King etc), Musik hören (Fast Alles und wenn i sage fast alles meine i auch fast alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Computer basteln, Signaturen basteln, Zoggen (gibt nur wenige Games die i net zogge), Nintendo Konsolen sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut mitsingen (obwohl i es net kann), Mit Kind toben ......ach ne Menge


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Lesen, Joggen/Krafttraining, Musik hören, Kneipengänge, feiern, DotA spielen, /b/.

Ich spiele allerdings mittlerweile kein mmo mehr.


----------



## neo1986 (26. April 2009)

Urban terror spielen, musik hoeren.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Mangas und Animes <3
Ansonsten einfach mit Kumpels was unternehmen und mich irgendwie durch die Schule bringen.


----------



## Kontinuum (26. April 2009)

Musik machen; Komponieren (Gitarre, Bass, Keyboard, Singen), Sich im mit vielerlei Kunst beschäftigen (Musik, Filme, Bücher, Ausstellungen usw.) - selber kreativ sein, Sich mit Philosophie u.Ä auseinandersetzen, magische "Zigaretten" und andere pöse Sachen.


----------



## Odilion (26. April 2009)

saufen [entfernt]


----------



## Rin (26. April 2009)

Lernen, auf partys gehen, Joggen, Fußball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> saufen [entfernt]



Sehr schön formuliert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deinem Avatar kann ich entnehmen, dass du mir vielleicht zustimmst, wenn ich zum Saufen Irish-Folk-Punk höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> *saufen* [entfernt]



Keep up the irish pride!


----------



## Konov (26. April 2009)

Musik hören, mit Freunden was unternehmen, Sport treiben
Wenn man sich anstrengt kann man damit den ganzen Tag verbringen. ^^


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Musik hören, skaten usw.


----------



## Deanne (26. April 2009)

Momentan geht sehr viel meiner Zeit für mein Studium drauf. Vorlesungen, Hausarbeiten, Referate, sowas erledigt man nun mal nicht nebenbei. 
Ansonsten mache ich jedes Wochenende etwas mit Freunden (Sushi essen, Freizeitparks, Kino), besuche Konzerte oder lese in aller Ruhe ein gutes Buch. Wenn sich die eine oder andere Party oder ein gescheites Konzert ergibt, bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt, generell bevorzuge ich aber gemütliche Beschäftigungen.


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Zurück zum Thema. Wenn ihr mit einer Person etwas persönlich zu klären habt, dann macht das per PN, wenn sie gegen die Netiquette/die Forenregeln verstößt, dann meldet es.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

rad fahren,meine ssbb skills verbessern, go lernen, fürs abi lernen und wenn das vorbei ist wieder dicke party machen in lorett^^


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

WoW hab ich aufgehört, jetzt mach ich:

im Fitnesscenter trainieren, Motorrad fahren, lesen, TV gucken, Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (26. April 2009)

Mit WoW aufhören und Kraftsport


----------



## Meriane (26. April 2009)

Tjaa...Musik hören (wie jeder andere auch, kann man das eigentlich als Hobby sehen?)
Animes gucken ^^ (machen hier aber auch ziemlich viele^^)
Segelfliegen (schönster Sport der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Ich hab nur nichtssagende Hobbies wie Musik hören, Videospiele, Bücher lesen, etc. Irgendwie ist auch "etwas mit Freunden unternehmen" kein richtiges Hobby. 
Naja, vielleicht noch Zeichnen, aber sonst nichts besonderes oder so. Oo


----------



## Spectrales (26. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nichtssagende Hobbies wie Musik hören, Videospiele, Bücher lesen, etc. Irgendwie ist auch "etwas mit Freunden unternehmen" kein richtiges Hobby.
> Naja, vielleicht noch Zeichnen, aber sonst nichts besonderes oder so. Oo



Omg.. bist du es..?
Mein Spiegelbild!


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich hab nur nichtssagende Hobbies wie Musik hören, Videospiele, Bücher lesen, etc. Irgendwie ist auch "etwas mit Freunden unternehmen" kein richtiges Hobby.
> Naja, vielleicht noch Zeichnen, aber sonst nichts besonderes oder so. Oo


muss man auch nicht udn die hälfte die kraftsport sagt, hat wahrscheinlich genau wie ich einfach nur die fitness karte im portmonaee und fühlt sich gut wenn er für die 16€(bei mcfit) sagen kann er ist mitglied im fitnessstudio^^


----------



## m1chel (26. April 2009)

Filme, Musik, quatschen, Fussball, Schule, gut essen, Ski/snowboard, schlafen, Party, 
warhammer, cod4, Foren, Trampolin, Schwimmen

und was weiss ich, kommt drauf an ob es schönes wetter ist wie die Laune etc.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> muss man auch nicht udn die hälfte die kraftsport sagt, hat wahrscheinlich genau wie ich einfach nur die fitness karte im portmonaee und fühlt sich gut wenn er für die 16€(bei mcfit) sagen kann er ist mitglied im fitnessstudio^^



Hapüü ^^ Ich geh jeden Tag hin, sofern mir nichts dazwischen kommt (Uni oder THW) ^^


----------



## Gored (26. April 2009)

Konzerte, mit Freunden treffen + saufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , KJG, Kraftsport vermeiden (ich find diese Männermischungen aus Haargel+Fitnesstudio einfach nur affig), Joggen


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. bist du es..?
> Mein Spiegelbild!


Wenns so wärem bestünde mein halber Freundeskreis aus meinen Spiegelbildern. :/



sTereoType schrieb:


> muss man auch nicht udn die hälfte die kraftsport sagt, hat wahrscheinlich genau wie ich einfach nur die fitness karte im portmonaee und fühlt sich gut wenn er für die 16€(bei mcfit) sagen kann er ist mitglied im fitnessstudio^^


Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Sport-Hobbies oder so, aber ich kenne einige Leute, die sowas nur nebenbei erwähnen um... sportlicher zu wirken oder so... kA? xD
Nur weil ich manchmal das Fahrrad als Fortbewegungsmittel benutze gebe ich es auch nicht als Hobby an.



Gored schrieb:


> (ich find diese Männermischungen aus Haargel+Fitnesstudio einfach nur affig)


!


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen Sport-Hobbies oder so, aber ich kenne einige Leute, die sowas nur nebenbei erwähnen um... sportlicher zu wirken oder so... kA? xD
> Nur weil ich manchmal das Fahrrad als Fortbewegungsmittel benutze gebe ich es auch nicht als Hobby an.


da will man nett sein und die leute emotional unterstützen und dann kommt son seitenhieb >.<
aber ich habe fahrrad fahren wirklich als hobby, zummindest solang bis meine condition erhöht und mein fettanteil reduziert ist für die offiziertests in köln^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da will man nett sein und die leute emotional unterstützen und dann kommt son seitenhieb >.<
> aber ich habe fahrrad fahren wirklich als hobby, zummindest solang bis meine condition erhöht und mein fettanteil reduziert ist für die offiziertests in köln^^


Das solte keine Seitenhieb sein. ^^
Ich meinte auch nicht dich... glaube ich zumindest, aber hey, sowas zeigt zumindest, dass man sich um sowas bemüht. Ich hab in sportlicher Hinsicht schon längst aufgegeben.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

> *
> (ich find diese Männermischungen aus Haargel+Fitnesstudio einfach nur affig)



Quoted for the fucking truth!



> *
> muss man auch nicht udn die hälfte die kraftsport sagt, hat wahrscheinlich genau wie ich einfach nur die fitness karte im portmonaee und fühlt sich gut wenn er für die 16&#8364;(bei mcfit) sagen kann er ist mitglied im fitnessstudio^^



Mhm, ich muss garnichts bezahlen - komm über nen Verein immer Donnerstags mit nen paar Freunden kostenlos in nen Kraftraum :>


----------



## jeef (27. April 2009)

Irgendwas anderes am Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele kommen und gehen von meinem Rechner 
nur ich nicht und das seit 15 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und an die Kraftsportler, hahaha XD (Sry aber ich find Mukkibudegänger und Co. so unfassbar lächerlich)


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

tjo bissl sportln auf so heimtrainern (meine mutter hat da mal n absouten narren an so dingern gefressen und einfach mal alles gekauft was nach fitness ausgesehen hat ich hab mir dann noch n paar hanteln gekauft und tjo^^)
Musik hören (wobei das bei mir eher unter sucht läuft)
paar Games zocken (n64, PS2, GC <- scheißteil, und der gute alte PC)
grillen
Bier vernichten (besonders gut in verbindung mit dem punkt grillen)
Filme guggen (und mir im zuge dessen auch mal ne stattliche DVD sammlung zulegen)
lesen (viel lesen)



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Deinem Avatar kann ich entnehmen, dass du mir vielleicht zustimmst, wenn ich zum Saufen Irish-Folk-Punk höre.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<3 so soll es sein


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> paar Games zocken (n64, PS2, *GC <- scheißteil*, und der gute alte PC)


schande über dich ungläubiger ... seiest du verbannt für diese schändliche aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (27. April 2009)

was mach ich außer wow? (da ich auch grad erst wiedern bissl angefangen hab - recht viel...^^)

meine drei süßen zwerghamster – besser als TV gucken – (vor allem wenn sie versuchen an versteckte leckerlies dranzukommen^^)
meine xboxspiele  aufm schööönen großen hd tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


… und 42 stunden arbeiten -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man beachte die anti-beiß-vorrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - endlich haben die h&m handschuhe mal ne verwendung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. April 2009)

Mit Freunden chillen/feiern, Freundin, bin Filme-Enthusiast (Bluray, DVD, (Heim-)Kino ---> HD), bissi xbox 360 wenn Leute da sind, Musik hören und produzieren/aufnehmen, Photoshop, gutes Essen, selten mal Kraftsport (zu Hause oder im Studio) und last but not least ratzen (schlafen, wer das Wort nicht kennt) xD


----------



## Niranda (27. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> &#8230; und 42 stunden arbeiten -.-



Pro Tag? omg =D

-------------

Joa ma überlegen..
Haushalt, Freund, CS, Arbeiten (ca. 30-50h pro Monat, je nachdem..^^), Malen, Klavier klimpern, Tanzen (Unterricht + Abende), Freunde, Videos selbst machen, genauso wie Bilder rendern, Essen, Schlafen (zweideutigkeit gewollt^^), Fahrrad fahren (zur Arbeit hin+zurück ~2h ^^), Familie, Lesen...
...glaub das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> schande über dich ungläubiger ... seiest du verbannt für diese schändliche aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis auf super smash brothers melee und nem mehr oder weniger guten mario kart kam da nicht viel


----------



## marion9394 (27. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Pro Tag? omg =D



hehe gefühlt schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bis auf super smash brothers melee und nem mehr oder weniger guten mario kart kam da nicht viel





Dracun schrieb:


> schande über dich ungläubiger ... seiest du verbannt für diese schändliche aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zelda genial, Pikmin 1+2 genial, Mario Power Tennis genial... kann noch en paar nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Resi 4 etc wie gesagt du bist ein Ungläubiger


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> zelda genial


ok das von mir aus noch



Dracun schrieb:


> Pikmin 1+2


NEVER!!!



Dracun schrieb:


> Mario Power Tennis


was war daran bitte genial???
naja mit kumpels ganz nett aber allein stinklangweilig



Dracun schrieb:


> Resi 4


horror ist nicht so meins also kann ich dazu spielerisch nichts sagen


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

UNGÄUBIGER UNGLÄUBIGER .... keine Ahnung das jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SO genug OT BtT:


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2009)

Hmm das schönste Hobby weit und breit fehlt hier noch: Reisen! Für mich gibts nichts Schöneres auf der Welt. Wenns mir jemand bezahlen würd, wär ich nie mehr zu Hause und den Rest meines Lebens unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten bin ich dabei, mir selbst Spanisch beizubringen. Da ich jedoch letztes Jahr nen Monat in Mexiko verbracht hab und die nächsten paar Jahre vermutlich die andern Kontinente der Erde bereisen werde, hat das grad nicht unbedingt ne hohe Priorität.
Eine Bekannte von mir macht grad ne ein jährige Weltreise. Vielleicht mach ich das eines Tages auch mal. Aber naja dazu muss man halt Zeit, Geld und vor allem keine Verpflichtungen haben.

Da man dies leider mangels Zeit und Geld nicht allzu oft machen kann lautet mein Lebensmotto: Probier soviel aus wie möglich in Deinem Leben. Insofern ist mein "Hobby" eigentlich so ziemlich alles in jedem Lebensbereich auszuprobieren was irgendwie möglich ist. Beispiele hierfür:
Ausprobierte Sportarten:
- Bogenschiessen (mit Standardbögen, aber einmal konnt ich auch sonen Turnierbogen ausprobieren)
- Curling
- Eishockey
- Gewichte stämmen (mir persönlich zu monoton)
- Go-Kart fahren (inklusive 12-Stunden Go-Kahrt-4erTeam-Rennen während dem immer einer am fahren sein muss)
- Inline Skates fahren
- Kajak fahren
- Kanu fahren
- Klettern (outdoor, indoor, sowie in Höhlen, wobei ich outdoor ganz klar bevorzuge)
- Mountain Bike fahren: in der Stadt, im Wald, in den Bergen, sowie auf Strecken
- River Rafting
- Schlitten fahren (bei Tag und bei Nacht, vor allem bei Nacht kann ich wärmstens weiterempfehlen! man sollte allerdings zuerst tagsüber die Strecke ablaufen und sich merken gehn, sonst krachts dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Vita Parcours (echt nicht mein Ding ^^)

Vermutlich hab ich noch das eine oder andere vergessen, aber egal. Am besten gefallen hat mir auf alle Fälle klettern in den Bergen, sowie alle möglichen Formen des "InnemBootaufdemWasserSeins" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Sowas wie Baseball, Basketball, Fussball, etc brauch ich hier wohl nicht zu erwähnen ^^)


Essen (Ausland, sowie Restaurants): Afrikanisch,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Amerikanisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Australisch, Chinesisch, Deutsch, Englisch (mjam Mint Sauce auf Kartoffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Französisch, Georgisch, Griechisch, Holländisch (abartig widerlich...da ist alles süss und wenns nicht süss ist schmieren die nen Hektoliter Mayonnaise drauf), Italienisch, Japanisch, (Süd-)Koreanisch, Macedonisch, Mexikanisch, Norwegisch, Österreichisch, Schweizerisch, Spanisch
Wenn ich dazu komm wär das nächste Ziel Marokkanisch, das soll ja scheinbar extrem gewürzt/überwürzt sein. Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tanzen: Bachata, DiscoFox, Jive, Merengue, Salsa, TwoStep, Walzer, WienerWalzer (Walzer mag ich allerdings gar nicht, besonders den WienerWalzer) und wenns keine professionellen Tänze sein sollen zapple ich auch gerne mal zu House-/Electro-Musik rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Während meiner Studienzeit hab ich noch als Barkeeper in nem Club gearbeitet, was zugleich auch ne Art Hobby war. Ein anderes Hobby von mir waren damals auch noch Austauschstudentinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Was Ihr wieder denkt, tststs! Ich hab denen natürlich unser Land gezeigt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damals war mein Hobby auch noch möglichst viele unterschiedliche Drinks zu mixen und auszuprobieren. Aber seitdem ich nicht mehr an der Quelle des Alkohols sitze mach ich das nicht mehr. Ein einfacher Tequila Sunrise tuts genauso wie ein karibischer Mix für dessen Zutaten man erst mal um die halbe Schnapswelt reisen muss.

Ahja, "Abandon-Games" gehören wohl auch noch zu meinen Hobbies, also uralte Spiele die mittlerweile legal heruntergeladen werden dürfen. Ich liebe alte Dos-Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (27. April 2009)

@ davatar resien ist wirklich ein tolles hobby, aber wie gesagt zeit und geld intensiv.
könnt man doch nur so sein wie "where the hell is matt" matt^^


----------



## Giuzz (27. April 2009)

Graffiti sprayen ;-)


----------



## Wizzle (27. April 2009)

WOW spiel ich eigentlich nur wenn nix anderes zu tun is.

Ich 

geh feiern
geh nach draußen
verbringe zeit mit freunden
mache "sachen" mit freundin^^
habe jahreskarte fürn zoo(schäm ich mich nich für)
hör musik
guck tv/dvd/kino
geh shoppn
spiel mit dem hund

usw usw


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2009)

Du solltest gebannt werden für deine Signatur. -.-

Und ich habe die Nintendo Wii vergessen.


----------



## Andrúslas (27. April 2009)

neben wow mach ich warhammer


----------



## Teufelsgurke (27. April 2009)

Also..was mache ich neben diesem Zeitfresser noch..naya

-unglaublich viel musik hören (nickelback ftw^^)
-gitarre spielen
-keyboard spielen
-lesen
-manchmal auch noch bei Warhammer reinschauen
-Zeitungen austragen
-Baby sitten
-Schule und so
-Telefonieren
-rumliegen
-Yoga
-Joggen
-mit meinem Hundie spielen
-DvD guggen bis zum get no
-gedichte schreiben..und so
-und hab ich schon feiern erwähnt?

so das wars..ein kleiner einblick in mein komisches leben


----------



## Gored (27. April 2009)

hmm reisen, stimmt das hätt ich auch noch dazu nehmen können aber bei mir langts meistens net mehr als für 3 tage trips innerhalb europas...einmal war ich noch in island im dezember das is wirklich nur jedem zu empfehlen , einfach geil (abgesehen von minus 25 grad in der silvesternacht und 3 h in nem schneesturm überm flughafen kreisen weil die landebahn vereist ist...)


----------



## Manoroth (28. April 2009)

wow spiel ich kaum noch^^

aber sonst mach ich vor allem:

- mit freunden was unternehmen
- praktisch nonstop musikhöhren (vor allem metal, folk, gothic, industrial etc)
- saufen (ok könnt man auch zu nr 1 nehmen)
- nachtspaziergänge
- tiere beobachten im zoo
- seit neuerem mich mit schamanismus auseinandersetzen
- animes schaun
- mangas lesen
- bücher lesen
- fotographiern
- schwertkampf
- mit freunden unbewaffneter nahkampf trainiern
- squaschen
- bogenschiessen


so denke das war ma das meiste


----------



## jeef (28. April 2009)

vorn paar stunden mit battlefield heros angefangen
macht mirn heiden spaß ;=)

neben wow
naja eigentlich bin ich ja gwler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unreal99 & 1.6 zocken

und sonst halt das übliche an RLaktivitäten


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

-In die Kirche gehen.
-Klettern
- Ice-tea trinken.
-Buffed.de/forum
- Bücher lesen (lese jezz "Die Zwerge")

Wenige Hobbys, kann aber massig Zeit totschlagen^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> -In die Kirche gehen.



ist das effektiv ein hobby? Oo


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Man kann es "auch" als Hobby bezeichnen.
 Ich gehe auch in die Kirche, der Musik wegen^^ Und die besteht nicht aus einer Orgel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> - Ice-tea trinken.


Nicht Caprisonne?


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Caprisonne ist nur ein Dauer-Gag, denn ich hier eingeführt habe. In Wirklichkeit bin ich leidenschaftlicher Ice-Tea-Trinker^^

Aber Caprisonne is trotzdem lecker


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. April 2009)

Hm ... schon interessant wieviele schreiben: "Oh mit WoW habe ich aufgehört" und im gleichen Zug schreiben: "Saufen" ... also wenn man es schon typisch überkorrekt und hochmoralisch "Deutsch" möchte, dann müsst ihr eher schreiben: "Fussball, viele Vereine, Gesang, Geselligkeit und (Volks)Musik, mein Job, meine Frau, meine Kinder ... und ab und an mal ein Gläschen Alkohol ... natürlich NUR in Gesellschaft !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (28. April 2009)

Neben Warhammer Online sammel und spiele ich das gleichnamige Tabletopspiel (natürlich ohne Online).
Hm...auser anderen Spielen ist da auch schon nichts drin...naja frisst halt Zeit und Geld wie nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## 44IsoO (28. Dezember 2009)

Musik hören, mit Freunden weggehen, Manga/Anime, PS3, Karate, Ausdauertraining, Lesen, Fernsehen, Fotografie


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Dezember 2009)

rumsitzen, aufschlitzen...das übliche eben


----------



## Lailurya (29. Dezember 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> rumsitzen, aufschlitzen...das übliche eben



Dein Rang ist ja nen Ding. People who annoy you => Nigger. Sowas darf man hier öffentlich zur Schau stellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Dein Rang ist ja nen Ding. People who annoy you => Nigger. Sowas darf man hier öffentlich zur Schau stellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kennst du die southpark folge nicht? =O
da soll ein A für nagger rein


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kennst du die southpark folge nicht? =O
> da soll ein A für naggers rein


Die Folge ist so geil >.<


----------



## Rudi1303 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ein ganz tolles Hobby von mir wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt:

Geocaching 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es macht einen Riesenspaß, man kommt an die frische Luft und man sieht Orte, an die man sonst nicht kommen würde. Schauts euch mal an
Eine gute HP ist z.B. geocaching.de oder einfach mal bei google reinhauen.

Gruß


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

Hm.... LEBEN!


----------



## 2boon4you (29. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Hm.... LEBEN!


/sign


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich lese, und zwar immens viel, ca. 8 Stunden am Tag gehen fuer meine Buecher drauf (momentan warte ich auf die Fruehjahreskollektion von Hanser, die ich in Manuskriptform bald bekommen duerfte).

Meine Huendin :> wir haben viel Spass draussen an der Isar.

Tjo dann halt noch die normalen Dinge, Musik, Lernen, mit Kumpeln und Kumpelinen was machen...


----------



## Ennia (29. Dezember 2009)

geocaching ist ein wunderbares hobby!


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2009)

hm...
Fitnessstudio mit einer Freundin und einem Kumpel
Konzerte/Festivals
mal ein bissl Assansins Creed 2 auf der 360 oder was es sonst so interessantes gibt
Musik sammeln (kaufen / laden) ^^ natürlich kein House, Hiphop oder techno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MMOs spiele ich nicht mehr, mein letztes war WAR


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Musik ist sehr wichtig...Sonst hmm.. Ich mach eigentlich während der Schulzeit nicht viel.
Aufstehen - Schule - lernen - Aufgaben - Schlafen /Repeat :<.
Was für ein eintöniges Leben *Strick holen geh* 
:<


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Musik ist sehr wichtig...Sonst hmm.. Ich mach eigentlich während der Schulzeit nicht viel.
> Aufstehen - Schule - lernen - Aufgaben - Schlafen /Repeat :<.
> Was für ein eintöniges Leben *Strick holen geh*
> :<


Sobald die Schule vorbei ist und man keine Aufgaben mehr machen braucht fängt das Leben so richtig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sei denn, ne Weiterbildung steht an ^^


----------



## Ykon (30. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sobald die Schule vorbei ist und man keine Aufgaben mehr machen braucht fängt das Leben so richtig an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

